# Montgomery



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Derby to the 2nd Series

1,2,3,5,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26 and 27


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Derby to the 3rd Series:

1,2,7,8,10,12,13,15,16,18,19,21,23,24,25,26,27


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Any word on the open? Did they get through the first today?


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

Open callbacks to LB
3,6,9,10,13,14,16,17,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,29,33,36,37,38,42,44,45,47,49,55,59


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank you Mike for the posting from the home for the aged and in firmed. For those who are able to engage their egos, collect client's fees to earn a living, share some of the best times of one's life ,interrelating with their dog, and succeeding you best know that if it were not for the tenacity and love of the club and game that Mike Crow possesses this trial would not have happened. In 2000 when I first came to Alabama, David and Melissa Wallace drove the ship, then as they faded Mike Crow stepped in- lots of us have aided, but with time the only standing survivor is Mike. Any help Mike can get will be pay back in appreciation for the roll he has assumed.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Am To the 3rd series:
1,2,3,5,6,9,10,19,20,21,22,25,26,29,34,35,36,37,39


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

Lanse thank you for your kind words my friend, but this weekend is team effort, to the judges who gave up their weekend,to the many amateurs and pros who pitched in. Hopefully, by this time tomorrow we will have another one in the book


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Does anyone have Open callbacks for the 4th series? Thank you,


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Am Results:

1st #10
2nd #21
3rd #37
4th #5
RJ #6
Jams 2,19,20,22,26,29,34,36

Thank you to everyone that helped pitch in, I can't begin to name everyone!


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

A big thank you to Brandon and Vernon for giving up their weekend to judge the am. Another great time at the cattle ranch. Mike the trial went as smooth as any I've seen. Thanks for your hard work to make it happen!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

The cattle ranch is a special place!


----------

